# I may have a little Aikidoka on my hands



## Xue Sheng

My daughter has been through Taekwondo and after a year it was fun but she learned little of use, the school not the art. But I have never felt that any striking or kicking art would be for my daughter. She does not want to hit anyone. I was thinking for a while that she would probably do better at Judo but even then I was not so sure. I drive past an Aikido school almost every day on my way to work and I know the Sensei is quite good but I never thought about it for my youngest. Then one day I thought I should check to see if they teach children, and, I found out they do so I took her to a couple of classes and she loves it. She was smiling most of the class and even giggled once or twice (at the appropriate times). 

They are teaching basics to her which really impresses me and it is not play time like Taekwondo was and she loves it and wants to go back, she even wants to learn how to do some of the takedowns the sensei showed the class to explain what the basics were working towards, heck she even liked sitting in Seiza and doing the breathing. And better yet (from my perspective) unlike the TKD School, they do not schedule belts nor do they give them away. You need to work for it, understand what you are doing and demonstrate it and I am very ok with that (but then I am an old school MA dinosaur)


So it looks like this longtime CMA guy has a little Aikidoka on his hands... and to tell you the truth I really hope she continues to love it and stick with it.

Besides.... this long time CMA guy started with Japanese Jujutsu so it is all good.


----------



## Jenna

Xue Sheng said:


> My daughter has been through Taekwondo and after a year it was fun but she learned little of use, the school not the art. But I have never felt that any striking or kicking art would be for my daughter. She does not want to hit anyone. I was thinking for a while that she would probably do better at Judo but even then I was not so sure. I drive past an Aikido school almost every day on my way to work and I know the Sensei is quite good but I never thought about it for my youngest. Then one day I thought I should check to see if they teach children, and, I found out they do so I took her to a couple of classes and she loves it. She was smiling most of the class and even giggled once or twice (at the appropriate times).
> 
> They are teaching basics to her which really impresses me and it is not play time like Taekwondo was and she loves it and wants to go back, she even wants to learn how to do some of the takedowns the sensei showed the class to explain what the basics were working towards, heck she even liked sitting in Seiza and doing the breathing. And better yet (from my perspective) unlike the TKD School, they do not schedule belts nor do they give them away. You need to work for it, understand what you are doing and demonstrate it and I am very ok with that (but then I am an old school MA dinosaur)
> 
> 
> So it looks like this longtime CMA guy has a little Aikidoka on his hands... and to tell you the truth I really hope she continues to love it and stick with it.
> 
> Besides.... this long time CMA guy started with Japanese Jujutsu so it is all good.


Yay!! I am glad she is liking it XS!!  If she is encouraged by her successes it will be perfect for her.. what you are describing sounds like proper timed learning..

and just because she does not follow the footsteps of Dad does not imply Dad will ever be anything other than her alltime hero  x


----------



## oaktree

So when are you going to take up Aikido?:uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng

oaktree said:


> So when are you going to take up Aikido?:uhyeah:



When sitting in seiza doesn't hurt my knees....


----------



## blindsage

My sifu.....was a sensei first!  He has over 40 years of Aikido under his 'belt', but CMA is what he mostly teaches now.  His Aiki, Taiji and Bagua are VERY complementary.  Sooooo, you never know.


----------



## rickster

It is nice to be open-minded and allow our children to pursue other things apart from what we do. Afterall, they are becoming their own individuals


----------



## Manny

Xue Sheng said:


> My daughter has been through Taekwondo and after a year it was fun but she learned little of use, the school not the art. But I have never felt that any striking or kicking art would be for my daughter. She does not want to hit anyone. I was thinking for a while that she would probably do better at Judo but even then I was not so sure. I drive past an Aikido school almost every day on my way to work and I know the Sensei is quite good but I never thought about it for my youngest. Then one day I thought I should check to see if they teach children, and, I found out they do so I took her to a couple of classes and she loves it. She was smiling most of the class and even giggled once or twice (at the appropriate times).
> 
> They are teaching basics to her which really impresses me and it is not play time like Taekwondo was and she loves it and wants to go back, she even wants to learn how to do some of the takedowns the sensei showed the class to explain what the basics were working towards, heck she even liked sitting in Seiza and doing the breathing. And better yet (from my perspective) unlike the TKD School, they do not schedule belts nor do they give them away. You need to work for it, understand what you are doing and demonstrate it and I am very ok with that (but then I am an old school MA dinosaur)
> 
> 
> So it looks like this longtime CMA guy has a little Aikidoka on his hands... and to tell you the truth I really hope she continues to love it and stick with it.
> 
> Besides.... this long time CMA guy started with Japanese Jujutsu so it is all good.




Nice your daugther likes aikido, I want my daughter to go to aikido classes too, it seems to me aikido is one of the best martial arts for girls.......... and for boys too!!!

Iam a striking man, my main martial arts is TKD and oposite to you I think TKD is a very ggod striking martial art, a well placed kick to the gut can end almost any fight, however aikido is super nice and want to learn it.

Manny


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

That is great Xue!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

She still loving it. 

We were on a mini-vacation last week and every time I would tease her, tickle her or just wrestle a bit she would get into the Aikido stance they taught her in class







And I am VERY ok with that and I think it is mighty cool.

And of course she has to deal with am MA dad who will then stop and show her why that is a good stance and how it is used and...etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Jenna

haha.. that is awesome XS.. you paint a lovely picture  Hey, long as you are not tainting her pure Aiki with your badass KF!!  Jx


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jenna said:


> haha.. that is awesome XS.. you paint a lovely picture  Hey, long as you are not tainting her pure Aiki with your badass KF!!  Jx




I'm trying not to but she caught me the other day. 

She took her stance and I was showing her something so I took a stance and then based on my stance and I saw her change her stance to mine. That was when I realized I was in a Xingyiquan back stance...so I changed my stance back to what she was shown, told her that was the stance she was supposed to use, not daddy's silly Xingyi stance.


----------



## Jenna

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm trying not to but she caught me the other day.
> 
> She took her stance and I was showing her something so I took a stance and then based on my stance and I saw her change her stance to mine. That was when I realized I was in a Xingyiquan back stance...so I changed my stance back to what she was shown, told her that was the stance she was supposed to use, not daddy's silly Xingyi stance.


That is typical of you Mister XS cross training your Little Princess already!!! Stop that!!  Aww I am only joking with you 

How do you find your stances differ can I ask?? I am unfamiliar with details of your style XS forgive me


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jenna said:


> That is typical of you Mister XS cross training your Little Princess already!!! Stop that!!  Aww I am only joking with you



I'm trying but it ain't easy   You should see us working on shoulder rolls 



Jenna said:


> How do you find your stances differ can I ask?? I am unfamiliar with details of your style XS forgive me



Depending on lineage the stance can be very similar between Aikido and Hebei Xingyiquan particularly in the arms and hands but the big difference is it is back weighted like this






That is the Santi Shi stance and it is the basis for just about everything in Hebei Xingyiquan.


----------



## Jenna

Ah yes I understand back stance.. you are weighted over your back foot.. This is a stance that is easy to move forwards from??

Aikido yes it is usually like triangle shaped from toe of front foot to outside of rear foot and weight in centre


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jenna said:


> Ah yes I understand back stance.. you are weighted over your back foot.. This is a stance that is easy to move forwards from??
> 
> Aikido yes it is usually like triangle shaped from toe of front foot to outside of rear foot and weight in centre



Actually it very easy to move forward from and when done right generates a lot of power and cover a lot of ground quickly, the stance tends to be 70/30 or 60/40. You also find a similar stance in my flavor of Yang style Taijiquan


----------



## Xue Sheng

After her last Aikido class someone left the mat with a HUGE smile on their face 

And said she can't wait to come back. Then she got home and had to sow mommy everything she did in class

They are working on back falls, rolls, avoidance, stepping, stance and she loves it


----------



## Xue Sheng

A class got cancelled and I heard later that afternoon and at bedtime  was "this was a good day....but it could have been great if I had Aikido"


----------



## Xue Sheng

She still loves Aikido and I have been told we HAVE to work on Aikido when I get home from work; tenkan, rolls and falls.

I also discovered something that I need to work on. Last night I went down to my basement to work on back rolls and shoulder roll again...it has been years.... and I discovered I could do a shoulder roll on my right shoulder but not my left and a back roll was exactly the same, I can roll on my right but not my left....so I am working on rolls again...back down on my knees trying to go over the left shoulder the right way and not do a hot dog roll and sitting down trying to do back rolls and go straight 

Might start working on falls again too .... and luckily I have a mat in the basement


----------



## ballen0351

That's funny I have that same exact problem I can roll on my right but not my left.


----------



## Brian King

Just a brief comment to say how cool I think it is that you are so supportive of your daughters choice of martial arts and go out of your way to train with her. The updates are fun and interesting. Have you ever read the book "Strong Fathers Strong Daughters" by Dr. Meg Meeker? A summery PDF is available on line- just google Strong fathers strong daughters. That PDF has the gist and is a good read  BUT I strongly support and recommend buying the book. I do not have any kids but have probably given away 15 of these books so far. You are doing a wonderful job. Do you work on all the Japanese terms with her? 

Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------



## Xue Sheng

Brian King said:


> Just a brief comment to say how cool I think it is that you are so supportive of your daughters choice of martial arts and go out of your way to train with her. The updates are fun and interesting. Have you ever read the book "Strong Fathers Strong Daughters" by Dr. Meg Meeker? A summery PDF is available on line- just google Strong fathers strong daughters. That PDF has the gist and is a good read  BUT I strongly support and recommend buying the book. I do not have any kids but have probably given away 15 of these books so far. You are doing a wonderful job. Do you work on all the Japanese terms with her?
> 
> Warmest Regards
> Brian King



I have not yet but I downloaded the terminology this morning. But, to be honest, I really do not need to she is very interested in getting the terminology right all by herself. She made sure she could count to ten in Japanese right after the first class and she has learned what is said for bowing as well. Also the teacher for her class (children&#8217;s class) is not pushing terminology to much yet.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OK here is the little Aikidoka assessment of tonight&#8217;s workout

Rolls and falls are fun, applications are fun, two step tenkan is fun&#8230;one step tankan is boring. 

And I got the forward left shoulder roll&#8230;. From a kneeling position&#8230;backwards left side shoulder roll&#8230;.. not so good


----------



## Xue Sheng

My  little Aikidoka and Knee walking&#8230; she was shown knee walking the end of June and she just did not get it. She was shown knee walking again the last week in July and she seemed to be getting closer to figuring it out but she was still not there. 

Later that day I was looking for her and I walked into my family room and there she was knee walking her way around and around the room&#8230;she got it&#8230; and she is sticking to it and not getting discouraged and keeps on trying until she gets it.

She also got her first real take down this past weekend.

I am not sure what it is called but it is when someone grabs her wrists she steps to the side of them while raising one hand and lowering the other and the person who grabbed her wrists falls down


----------



## Xue Sheng

Well we had our first test. My little Aikidoka did great; she got 2 stripes instead of the standard one. She came off the mat with a great big smile. She is now a second degree white belt and I am a proud dad.


----------



## oaktree

Awesome congratulations to your daughter Xue! :highfive:


----------



## Xue Sheng

The most impressive MA class I have seen in a long time. I am so happy I took my daughter into this Aikido School. 
And what surprised me more was that after a long hard class for a little one, physical training, throws, take downs that took longer than the scheduled hour, it was 1.5 hours, she wanted to go back and ask her sensei to go over break falls and went back and they did about 8 break falls


----------



## Xue Sheng

She got her Yellow.

And they worked her hard to get it too.

Proud Dad here


----------



## K-man

Xue Sheng said:


> She got her Yellow.
> 
> And they worked her hard to get it too.
> 
> Proud Dad here


Congratulations to your daughter.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Been awhile since I updated this.

She is still at it, still liking it, and now has 2 stripes on her yellow belt


----------



## wingchun100

That's cool. I was reading something online...it was some list about the top 10 things to consider before you take a martial art. Pretty early on the list, they put cost and time...with how much you actually LIKE the art was toward the middle or end. My whole thing is this: if you don't like it, then it doesn't matter if they hold classes 24/7 and charge only $10 a month. If your heart isn't in it, you won't stay. Glad to read this!


----------



## Xue Sheng

wingchun100 said:


> That's cool. I was reading something online...it was some list about the top 10 things to consider before you take a martial art. Pretty early on the list, they put cost and time...with how much you actually LIKE the art was toward the middle or end. My whole thing is this: if you don't like it, then it doesn't matter if they hold classes 24/7 and charge only $10 a month. If your heart isn't in it, you won't stay. Glad to read this!



Exactly, she did not like TKD all that much so 1 year and she was done, But she loves Aikido with no talk of stopping and we are at almost 2 years.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Trouble in Paradise

Well my youngest is still in Aikido and still wants to be in Aikido, but is bored out of her mind in Aikido class of late. Reason is the school moved, for reasons I understand, but to a location that is nowhere near the caliber of the old school. It is also temporary but I am not exactly sure how temporary.

This caused virtually all of the students, senior to my youngest, to stop coming. Now there are a lot of younger kids with considerably less experience than my youngest that are also much younger than my youngest so when applications are trained (and that is incredibly rare now) my youngest will go very easy on them so as not to hurt them. But the majority of the time all that is happening is the basic of basics. Talked with one of the Sempai&#8217;s last weekend, not the one that usually handles the class because he could not be there that day and got the basics are good line, which I agree with, but not 2 months and 16 classes worth, when there is a belt test looming. The basics are great for the little kids and the newer kids for their test but not for my youngest. I will admit last class there were some refinements given to my youngest that were needed, but that was the first time in 2 months

The misses is fed up and is refusing to go there since nothing new is being learned and I have to admit, I am just about at the end of my rope on this as well. I am going to talk to her Sempai and see where that gets me and then the Sensei as well if need be.

I have great respect for all that teach at this school, they are very skilled and highly qualified, but I think this (to long) temporary move is going to be the end of the kids class for my youngest.

Contacted 3 other Aikido schools in my area to see what they have to say. 2 are actually students of the same Sensei but the third is an entirely different organization.

Kind of upset about this one, this is a good school, but the space is ½ the size it was and it is too small to separate kids into groups like they use to, and even if they did, all the senior kids seem to have gone


----------



## K-man

Sorry to hear that Xue. I don't think you told us your daughter's age. My only suggestion is to talk to the owner and make a judgement based on that. Once a child is bored it is only a matter of time before they leave. 

One thing I would be concerned about if you change schools is transfer of her belt. She has invested a lot of time and effort to get to where she is now. If she goes to a school run by a previous student she may be able to retain her belt. I know there are lots of other factors but don't underestimate the value of her belt. 

Good of luck and keep us in the loop.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

This is really tough.  Sorry to hear that Xue.  Hopefully by talking with the Sensei you can work things out.  They need to make sure everyone is learning, especially the advanced students.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Talked  with her Sensei and he has changed the way he teaches her and she is once again happy to go to Aikido. Also working on additional lessons as well and she is really happy about that. 

Last class, the more he threw her and the more she threw him, the smile got bigger every time.


----------



## K-man

Xue Sheng said:


> Talked  with her Sensei and he has changed the way he teaches her and she is once again happy to go to Aikido. Also working on additional lessons as well and she is really happy about that.
> 
> Last class, the more he threw her and the more she threw him, the smile got bigger every time.


Tell her I love the way she is progressing. 
:s447:


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

Xue Sheng said:


> Talked  with her Sensei and he has changed the way he teaches her and she is once again happy to go to Aikido. Also working on additional lessons as well and she is really happy about that.
> 
> Last class, the more he threw her and the more she threw him, the smile got bigger every time.



I'm glad that your talk with the sensei made a change in the teaching and that your daughter is once again happy going to class.


----------



## Xue Sheng

took the test and got the green belt 

Proud dad here


----------



## K-man

Xue Sheng said:


> took the test and got the green belt
> 
> Proud dad here


Give her my congratulations!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Tell her congratulations!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Thanks, she worked hard and she does deserve it. She told me something surprising though....I cannot remember the exact words but it is this...she refers working with adults instead of kids because the adults use force and the kids don't....


----------



## K-man

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks, she worked hard and she does deserve it. She told me something surprising though....I cannot remember the exact words but it is this...she refers working with adults instead of kids because the adults use force and the kids don't....


Mmm, interesting. What she is possibly finding is that you need something to work with, which she is calling 'force', where the kids are more likely to be standing still. You need force to be able to redirect it. Good pickup!
:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng

My little Aikidoka is now doing an additional lesson, with her Sensei, that is covers more advanced move the kids do not usually get and she is having a blast


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

That is great Xue!


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

Thats awesome Xue im glad she's enjoying the aikido again.


----------



## Xue Sheng

My little Aikidoka could not get to Aikido at all last weekend due to my eye stuff, snow and no other person available to take her. This weekend she is sick and could not go to Aikido...today she is saying I hope I can go next weekend.... she missed Aikido


----------



## K-man

Xue Sheng said:


> My little Aikidoka could not get to Aikido at all last weekend due to my eye stuff, snow and no other person available to take her. This weekend she is sick and could not go to Aikido...today she is saying I hope I can go next weekend.... she missed Aikido


My aikido lessons are at 7.00am. At times I've had to get up at 5:30 and much of the year it involves leaving home in the dark. It's almost an addiction. 

All I can say to her is, "great attitude, keep it up".


----------



## TenShin Sensei

Sounds like she is really enjoying aikido!!  That is awesome!!  Hope she continues!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

She is now learning the Jo and loving it


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Very cool!  Glad she is having a great time Xue!


----------



## tshadowchaser

It is great hearing how she is learning and enjoying her activity in the art.


----------



## Brian King

Really enjoying this thread and the positive feel of it. Nice job Dad.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Today...break falls.... I'm wincing at every break fall....she's smiling the entire time

Later we worked on one of the throws she was working on..... I'm almost 3 times her weight and I got a couple feet on her in height.....dang, she locked my elbow and took me off balance.... it was so cool.


----------



## jim777

Very cool  Is she doing ken and jo or just jo?


----------



## Xue Sheng

jim777 said:


> Very cool  Is she doing ken and jo or just jo?



Not being an Aikido guy I am not sure what "ken" is and I think Jo is the short staff. She is working with a jo


----------



## jim777

Ken (bokken) is a wooden sword, as the jo is a wooden staff or pole. They are the two weapons I believe you will see the most in Aikido dojos, depending on the school of course. For example: Kingfisher Bokken Jo


----------



## Xue Sheng

She is working a little bit with a Bokken as well


----------



## Xue Sheng

She got hit in the nose by accident the other day, they were working on Iriminage and the boy she was working with brought his arm up right into her face, you could tell it hurt, but she kept going as long as she could until she stopped and asked if she could go blow her nose, Sensei said ok and she walked of the floor and blew her nose, multiple times and then walked over to me. I could tell she just wanted to cry, but she didn't. She told me how much her nose hurt and it would not stop running, but she held it together. I even told her it is ok to cry if she wanted, but she didn't. She went back out on the floor and bowed off with the rest of the class. Came back, changed, went to the car and then cried for a little bit and continued to have a runny nose for about 5 minutes.

We got home she was ok, just saying her nose felt weird. It was ok, nothing was broken, but it was sore. Next day comes and there is another Aikido class and she was not all that keen on going so I did not push her. After awhile she said she wanted to go so we did. During class they did a little more work on Iriminage and I thought she might back out, but she didn't. She worked on it, got through class and did just fine.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OK, I realize that the adult class they are all whit belts until they get a black belt but not in the kids class

My little Aikidoka had another test, had a green belt and got 2 stripes for this test.... proud dad here 

Now after the test the sensei was asking all the kids what they liked best about Aikido and they all seemed to have one thing they liked best. when my little aikidoka was asked the answer was...."everything"


----------



## Xue Sheng

Another aikido sensei, who teacher a friend of ours, ask my little Aikidoka what she liked about Aikido....answer "What's not to like"


----------



## Jenna

Xue Sheng said:


> Another aikido sensei, who teacher a friend of ours, ask my little Aikidoka what she liked about Aikido....answer "What's not to like"


She will be making a convert of you to Aikido XS haha, it is lovely to hear of her successes and the obvious pride you have in her, wishes for every good thing, Jx


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jenna said:


> She will be making a convert of you to Aikido XS haha, it is lovely to hear of her successes and the obvious pride you have in her, wishes for every good thing, Jx



I might if I thought my knees could handle seiza and shikko 

I sit and watch the class and I have to tell you, I see, and learn a lot about, taijiquan applications


----------



## greytowhite

Aye I've found a lot in the aikido that I learned as a kid that directly related back to my taijiquan practice. Particularly the "warm-ups" we did before class. If only they had taught us how to do those exercises properly I might have stayed in the art.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Watching class, my little Aikidoka was working with her Sempai, I look away for 1 second, hear my little Akidoka say "Whoa", they I hear a loud slam on the floor. I expect the worst, tears, injury...... I look up...she is getting off the floor with a huge grin on her face and all I heard her say was..."I fell wrong"... and she was back at it with her Sempai.


----------



## Jenna

She is still at it XS? is great! She has inherited the persistence of her old pops  Jxx


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jenna said:


> She is still at it XS? is great! She has inherited the persistence of her old pops  Jxx



She was asked by the Sensei of a friend of ours "What do you like best about Aikido" Her answer was "What's not to like"

For the kids, they have belt ranks, and she is a green looking at her blue belt soon


----------



## Xue Sheng

My little Aikidoka just got her Blue Belt


----------



## Xue Sheng

My little Aikidoka started something in her class that her teacher is thrilled with, but I am not sure ow much the other kids are into it. She asked about Ukemi and Randori and she is the only child he has had, in all his years of teaching that asked to learn it.

So she is now learning about Ukemi and Randori


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Xue Sheng said:


> My little Aikidoka started something in her class that her teacher is thrilled with, but I am not sure ow much the other kids are into it. She asked about Ukemi and Randori and she is the only child he has had, in all his years of teaching that asked to learn it.
> 
> So she is now learning about Ukemi and Randori


They aren't doing ukemi in every class already? What do they cover in class?

I know it's a kids class, but I'm having a hard time visualizing what sort of Aikido they could be doing without ukemi.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Tony Dismukes said:


> They aren't doing ukemi in every class already? What do they cover in class?
> 
> I know it's a kids class, but I'm having a hard time visualizing what sort of Aikido they could be doing without ukemi.



Ukemi in a sense that they have no idea what they are running into.
The attacker knows what to do, but the one being attack knows not what is coming. Therefore the attacker has no idea how they are supposed to fall before they get there.

Ukemi as part of Randori. It is the Randori bit he has not had a kid want to learn before. They are falling every class, it is just it is part of specific things they are working on

Example they work on "Shomen Uchi Ikkyo". Learn how to apply it and fall when applied. What she wanted was not to know what was coming and how to respond to it, Randori. It is just her Sensei sees the Ukemi of this to be a bit more advanced


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

Xue Sheng said:


> My little Aikidoka started something in her class that her teacher is thrilled with, but I am not sure ow much the other kids are into it. She asked about Ukemi and Randori and she is the only child he has had, in all his years of teaching that asked to learn it.
> 
> So she is now learning about Ukemi and Randori


That's awesome and yes both of those are my favorite things in aikido. I know my ukemi has improved dramatically since I first began aikido almost 2 years ago. This is even after taking judo for a couple years as well. 

A goal is not always meant to be reached, it often serves simply as something to aim at.  (Bruce Lee)


----------



## Xue Sheng

Talking about belt ranks with my little Aikidoka, the kids have colored belts, and she said this to me..
"I'm not all that concerned about belts anymore, they don't mean much anyway, its the skill that matters" 

She is a Blue belt with only one belt left to go in the kids class, brown, after that, when she is old enough she can move to the adult class. She seems to like the way the adult class works, they all wear white belts until they test for and reach black belt.

Also, me, being me, had a bit of a faux pas in her class last time. They were working on a move, her and another student, while her sensei was working with beginners, and my little Aikidoka and the other student just could not get the foot work down, they kept trying and I sat watching and I finally reached a point were I suddenly realized I was standing up telling them what the foot work was. Her sensei saw this came over and told me I should be out there on the mat with them and not sitting on the sidelines watching.

Yup, I felt stupid and later apologized to her sensei for interfering, his response was no worries, I give you a pass.... I said thank you , but assured him I would do better in the future at keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## oaktree

I think when she gets into the adult class you should join her it can be a great bonding activity, did you see the video of me doing escrima? My daughter has nothing but smiles.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

So when you going to join the class then xue? I know you've contemplated it before. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenna

Xue Sheng said:


> Talking about belt ranks with my little Aikidoka, the kids have colored belts, and she said this to me..
> "I'm not all that concerned about belts anymore, they don't mean much anyway, its the skill that matters"
> 
> She is a Blue belt with only one belt left to go in the kids class, brown, after that, when she is old enough she can move to the adult class. She seems to like the way the adult class works, they all wear white belts until they test for and reach black belt.
> 
> Also, me, being me, had a bit of a faux pas in her class last time. They were working on a move, her and another student, while her sensei was working with beginners, and my little Aikidoka and the other student just could not get the foot work down, they kept trying and I sat watching and I finally reached a point were I suddenly realized I was standing up telling them what the foot work was. Her sensei saw this came over and told me I should be out there on the mat with them and not sitting on the sidelines watching.
> 
> Yup, I felt stupid and later apologized to her sensei for interfering, his response was no worries, I give you a pass.... I said thank you , but assured him I would do better in the future at keeping my mouth shut.


You just wanted to help.. a natural parent thing to do  Maybe your Chinese styles are more of a match for you than Aikido?? Do you think you might ever seriously consider it? How would Aiki practice affect your Supreme Ultimate do you think?? Jx


----------



## Xue Sheng

First let me say, my little aikidoka asked me just yesterday if I was ever going to try aikido and I had to tell her I am not sure and that was a difficult answer for me to give her



oaktree said:


> I think when she gets into the adult class you should join her it can be a great bonding activity, did you see the video of me doing escrima? My daughter has nothing but smiles.



I would like to, but I am not sure it is possible at this point



ST1Doppelganger said:


> So when you going to join the class then xue? I know you've contemplated it before.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



Based on recent medical issues, arthritis, at this point I absolutely cannot sit in seiza or cross legged and shikko is impossible. But time will tell



Jenna said:


> You just wanted to help.. a natural parent thing to do  Maybe your Chinese styles are more of a match for you than Aikido?? Do you think you might ever seriously consider it? How would Aiki practice affect your Supreme Ultimate do you think?? Jx



I can't remember the name of the application they were doing, but the stepping was very similar to a couple other things I know. The end result was different, but not that different.

I am considering it, but I am not sure it is a realistic consideration at this point. I would like to work on ukemi, that would help my taiji and my little aikidoka, but I am not sure about that at the moment either. My wife is a bit over protective at the moment due to a second detached retina issue I just went through

As for the effect aikido has on taiji, they are similar and I have seen a lot of similarities. I think they would, at least at first, be a nice compliment. However later, I think I would have to make a decision as to which one to seriously train.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

Most sensei will allow you to stand if you have a medical condition so don't write it off especially if your daughter is asking. It might be worth asking the Sensei and telling him your condition and limitations. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenna

Xue Sheng said:


> First let me say, my little aikidoka asked me just yesterday if I was ever going to try aikido and I had to tell her I am not sure and that was a difficult answer for me to give her
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to, but I am not sure it is possible at this point
> 
> 
> 
> Based on recent medical issues, arthritis, at this point I absolutely cannot sit in seiza or cross legged and shikko is impossible. But time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the name of the application they were doing, but the stepping was very similar to a couple other things I know. The end result was different, but not that different.
> 
> I am considering it, but I am not sure it is a realistic consideration at this point. I would like to work on ukemi, that would help my taiji and my little aikidoka, but I am not sure about that at the moment either. My wife is a bit over protective at the moment due to a second detached retina issue I just went through
> 
> As for the effect aikido has on taiji, they are similar and I have seen a lot of similarities. I think they would, at least at first, be a nice compliment. However later, I think I would have to make a decision as to which one to seriously train.


A detached retina? Like boxers?? Wow that is not a small thing to deal with! Well good news to hear you have a protective Mrs Xue, reckon your vision is most important.. your doc have said MA practice is a precipitating factor in your eye troubles?? Ukemi is good for any person to know.. not as good as two working eyes tho!!  x Hope you keep well mister.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jenna said:


> A detached retina? Like boxers?? Wow that is not a small thing to deal with! Well good news to hear you have a protective Mrs Xue, reckon your vision is most important.. your doc have said MA practice is a precipitating factor in your eye troubles?? Ukemi is good for any person to know.. not as good as two working eyes tho!!  x Hope you keep well mister.



This is the second detached retina in the same eye. First time they are fairly sure it was from getting hit in the eye training with some Wing Chun guys. This time however, they have no idea why it happened, there was no trauma, it just happened, and it started while on vacation in Norway.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

Xue Sheng said:


> This is the second detached retina in the same eye. First time they are fairly sure it was from getting hit in the eye training with some Wing Chun guys. This time however, they have no idea why it happened, there was no trauma, it just happened, and it started while on vacation in Norway.


Sorry to hear about the retina issues Xue I hope it heals up good.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng

ST1Doppelganger said:


> Most sensei will allow you to stand if you have a medical condition so don't write it off especially if your daughter is asking. It might be worth asking the Sensei and telling him your condition and limitations.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



I might later, time will tell, have to get through these health issues first


----------



## Jenna

Xue Sheng said:


> This is the second detached retina in the same eye. First time they are fairly sure it was from getting hit in the eye training with some Wing Chun guys. This time however, they have no idea why it happened, there was no trauma, it just happened, and it started while on vacation in Norway.


Hope the treatment is working out.. you have had surgery to reattach?? Anyway, do heed what advice you are given.. do they preclude you doing more MA until all is fixed up??? wishes, Jx


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jenna said:


> Hope the treatment is working out.. you have had surgery to reattach?? Anyway, do heed what advice you are given.. do they preclude you doing more MA until all is fixed up??? wishes, Jx



Taiji is ok, but I am not supposed to lift anything heavier than 25 to 30 pounds for a month

2014 they froze the retina to reattach after a Wing Chun incident
2017 they reattached a different section with a laser and they do not know why it detached


----------



## Jenna

Great that your Taiji is still safe.. do take care, wishes Jx


----------



## Tames D

I'm just now seeing this. Congrats to your little Akidoka. And best of luck on the retina issue. Sorry you're going through this bro.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Not sure what to do here.

My little Aikidoka'a sensei separated from his Sensei to start his own school, so we followed. Now he is training to get another promotion and he has shut down classes, for 3 months, on the only days we can make it. I like him and I really like his new school, but to have my little Aikidoka not train for 3 months I think is incredibly unfair to her. I am thinking about going back to the old school, even though there is no constant teaching staff, the seem to rotate. However I know at least 2 of the 4 that are rotating are highly skilled.

However there is an issue that has really annoyed the old school Dinosaur MAist in me. The Sensei of the original school promoted 2 of his grand kids to blue belt and they are no where near blue belt level nor have they trained that long. My little Aikidoka is getting ready for 5th Kyu I am told and a blue belt and the two I just mentioned can't even roll or fall correctly.

I currently see no 3rd choice, but I do know anther Aikidoka that goes to a different school, I just have to see if they will take someone as young as my little aikidoka.


----------



## oaktree

If he is a really good teacher I would stay with him, perhaps your daughter can work on her basics. You can speak to him about the situation maybe he has private time on another day, maybe video if comes to that.
Another thing considering that will greatly improve her aikido is learning sword. Her timing and distancing will greatly improve because of sword and a lot of aikido and Daito Ryu is based on swordsmanship. I think going back to the old teacher for 3 months isn't a good idea.


----------



## Xue Sheng

oaktree said:


> If he is a really good teacher I would stay with him, perhaps your daughter can work on her basics. You can speak to him about the situation maybe he has private time on another day, maybe video if comes to that.
> Another thing considering that will greatly improve her aikido is learning sword. Her timing and distancing will greatly improve because of sword and a lot of aikido and Daito Ryu is based on swordsmanship. I think going back to the old teacher for 3 months isn't a good idea.



He is good, he has no time to fit my our schedule and he has been teaching her jo and bokken. But she is at a point, per her sensei, where things are starting to come naturally and I hate putting that on hold for 3 months. Her old teacher is her current teacher, it would be going back to the old school for 3 months. But that might be counter-productive, depending on who ids teaching now. There is one gentleman who is incredibly good and actually better at Aikido than her current Sensei, but he does not teach all the time, The Sensei that is head of that school (How is her current sensei's sensei), I am told, fills in from time to time, but the rest are men who have kids in the kids class and they are not at the level of her current Sensei


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

A short break might actually be good for her.  I would probably stay with here current Sensei if you have been happy to this point.


----------



## Jenna

Xue Sheng said:


> Not sure what to do here.
> 
> My little Aikidoka'a sensei separated from his Sensei to start his own school, so we followed. Now he is training to get another promotion and he has shut down classes, for 3 months, on the only days we can make it. I like him and I really like his new school, but to have my little Aikidoka not train for 3 months I think is incredibly unfair to her. I am thinking about going back to the old school, even though there is no constant teaching staff, the seem to rotate. However I know at least 2 of the 4 that are rotating are highly skilled.
> 
> However there is an issue that has really annoyed the old school Dinosaur MAist in me. The Sensei of the original school promoted 2 of his grand kids to blue belt and they are no where near blue belt level nor have they trained that long. My little Aikidoka is getting ready for 5th Kyu I am told and a blue belt and the two I just mentioned can't even roll or fall correctly.
> 
> I currently see no 3rd choice, but I do know anther Aikidoka that goes to a different school, I just have to see if they will take someone as young as my little aikidoka.


Did you ask your little one what option she would choose? x


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jenna said:


> Did you ask your little one what option she would choose? x



Yes I did, and she wanted to go back and give the old school a try until her sensei had weekend classes again. She did not want to be without Aikido until January.


----------



## Xue Sheng

My Little Aikidoka is back at the old school and today she said she liked working with a new kid because he actually threw harder than the rest. Meaning when he threw her, he was not just going through the motions. She tends to like working with adults more than kids because they actually throw her and she does not feel bad when she throws them. The only other kid that throws harder, according to her, is a kid that goes there that is a brown belt in the kids class. 

The new kid, come to find out he is a Yellow belt in BJJ who decided he wanted to try aikido too.


----------



## Xue Sheng

My little Aikidoka passed her last test, got another stripe on her belt.
There were a few techniques she needed to know, and I am sorry I cannot list them, since I do not remember them, the only one I can remember is Irimi Nage and she did it rather well.


----------



## Juany118

Xue Sheng said:


> When sitting in seiza doesn't hurt my knees....



I love Aikido.  My Sifu/Guro studied Aikido in a way similar to me (a sensei that leaned towards the old Daito Ryu origins.  That said, while there are still Aikido techniques I practice, I am glad I went further afield after because any single martial art only covers so many "angles" so to speak.

Your comment made me laugh though, as we both study CMA.  There is a Tien Shan Pei school in town that when I am on patrol I stop in during the kid's class to watch them have fun and then between that class and the adult class chat with the Sifu.  The other day they were doing a 24 count form and I said "and that is why in my mid 40's I study a short-fist Southern style."  The Sifu laughed and said "yeah, I can't do that picture perfect either.  getting old sucks"


----------



## Xue Sheng

Update...old school, new school, old school, original Sempai/Sensei, new Sempai.

We are staying at the old school and at this point not returning to her original sensei's new school. He was not able to go for the promotion, his sensei did not think he was ready so he will be training for another 3 months and there will be no Saturday classes at his new school for an additional 3 months. So if I had taken the hiatus she would have been at least 6 months without Aikido and per her original sensei said, before this break in training, things are starting to become natural for her. Based on that I felt any break would have been detrimental, that and she did not want to stop.

The current sempai (of my little Aikidoka's class) at the old school is higher ranking than her original Sempai/Sensei and is one of the people helping him train for his next test. It is just that he does not understand my little Aikidoka's view of Aikido. But now that we are staying I will talk to him about it. Basically it is that she has great interest in reality, break falls, Ukemi and Randori and I have been told that is not common in a child her age.


----------



## Xue Sheng

my little aikidoka was talking to a boy at school. She had her hands full, holding her notebook.

As they talked a bit of spittle came out of her mouth and landed on his coat, She said sorry. He got angry and attacked her by trying to trip her, She automatically stepped backwards into the aikido triangle stance. He came forward to push her, she hit him in the face, twice, with her note book, He stopped, backed up and walked away.

She told me about this last night and was a bit upset and concerned that she should not have done that. I told her if she was unhurt and safe and he left her alone, she did just fine.


----------



## Dylan9d

My little kickboxer does pretty well too 

He trains twice a week and making big steps since his instructor gave him some private lessons.

Main thing is that he is enjoying himself.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

Xue Sheng said:


> my little aikidoka was talking to a boy at school. She had her hands full, holding her notebook.
> 
> As they talked a bit of spittle came out of her mouth and landed on his coat, She said sorry. He got angry and attacked her by trying to trip her, She automatically stepped backwards into the aikido triangle stance. He came forward to push her, she hit him in the face, twice, with her note book, He stopped, backed up and walked away.
> 
> She told me about this last night and was a bit upset and concerned that she should not have done that. I told her if she was unhurt and safe and he left her alone, she did just fine.


Glad to see the training paid off.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## greytowhite

I'm glad your kid has continued training and is finding some challenge at the school. I quit aikido because I grew very young then stopped young as well. I was larger than most of the children my age but not old enough to go into teen/high belt classes. I felt like it was too easy to throw my peers in my own age group as I had a size advantage and a lot of experience from fighting in the neighborhood and playing with my family and friends who were also martial artists. After I quit they called and offered to up me a belt rank but still not let me practice with people closer to my size and skill - I declined the school's offer and my friend's older sister who was a 3rd dan in judo by 18 started teaching me stuff.


----------



## Xue Sheng

My little Aikidoka came home upset this week. She asked if she was in trouble and if she had done something wrong

She was having some trouble with a bully and he started poking her and grabbed her.
She got him in an arm lock and told him to apologize. He refused so she pushed him away and he left. He has not bothered her since

I told her she did fine, Mrs. Xue, being upset at someone picking on her little aikidoka, said she didn't do enough... Mom was angry.. the little Aikidoka was fine

Also she had another test and got another stripe, she is a blue belt 1 stripe now


----------



## Xue Sheng

My now not so little Aikidoka had another test and is now a purple belt. There is only one more belt she can get in the kids class and that is a Brown, but she has a few more test to go before she gets there. 

She did great and is still loving Aikido.


----------



## Xue Sheng

My little Aikidoka...who is not so little anymore....has been told she can go to an adult class...and has been asked to help teach in the kids class....


----------



## Martial D

This is a cool and inspiring thread. 

6 years later she is almost a black belt. I bet you are glad you stopped at that aikido dojo you drove by every day now huh?


----------



## jks9199

Xue Sheng said:


> My little Aikidoka...who is not so little anymore....has been told she can go to an adult class...and has been asked to help teach in the kids class....


Very cool!  Congratulate her on my behalf. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng

I am very proud of my not so little Aikidoka.

After 7 years my little Aikidoka got her 6th kyu (brown belt) and will now be going, exclusively to the adult class. of course this means that she will not be wearing her hard earned brown belt and going back to wearing a white belt. The adult class wears only 2 colored belts; white and black.

The Sensei (owner/head instructor of the dojo) was there for the test and said that if that was a 5th kyu test she would have passed that. The Sensei, her Sempai and the other adults there helping with the test were all very impressed with her performance.

Per her Sempai; the kids 6th kyu test is harder than the adult 5th kyu test. I believe he is following Aikikai standards, but I am not 100% sure there


----------



## CB Jones

Xue Sheng said:


> I am very proud of my not so little Aikidoka.
> 
> After 7 years my little Aikidoka got her 6th kyu (brown belt) and will now be going, exclusively to the adult class. of course this means that she will not be wearing her hard earned brown belt and going back to wearing a white belt. The adult class wears only 2 colored belts; white and black.
> 
> The Sensei (owner/head instructor of the dojo) was there for the test and said that if that was a 5th kyu test she would have passed that. The Sensei, her Sempai and the other adults there helping with the test were all very impressed with her performance.
> 
> Per her Sempai; the kids 6th kyu test is harder than the adult 5th kyu test. I believe he is following Aikikai standards, but I am not 100% sure there




Awesome Xue!


----------



## _Simon_

Xue Sheng said:


> I am very proud of my not so little Aikidoka.
> 
> After 7 years my little Aikidoka got her 6th kyu (brown belt) and will now be going, exclusively to the adult class. of course this means that she will not be wearing her hard earned brown belt and going back to wearing a white belt. The adult class wears only 2 colored belts; white and black.
> 
> The Sensei (owner/head instructor of the dojo) was there for the test and said that if that was a 5th kyu test she would have passed that. The Sensei, her Sempai and the other adults there helping with the test were all very impressed with her performance.
> 
> Per her Sempai; the kids 6th kyu test is harder than the adult 5th kyu test. I believe he is following Aikikai standards, but I am not 100% sure there


So, so cool to hear Xue. A massive well done to her


----------



## Bruce7

Xue Sheng said:


> My daughter has been through Taekwondo and after a year it was fun but she learned little of use, the school not the art. But I have never felt that any striking or kicking art would be for my daughter. She does not want to hit anyone. I was thinking for a while that she would probably do better at Judo but even then I was not so sure. I drive past an Aikido school almost every day on my way to work and I know the Sensei is quite good but I never thought about it for my youngest. Then one day I thought I should check to see if they teach children, and, I found out they do so I took her to a couple of classes and she loves it. She was smiling most of the class and even giggled once or twice (at the appropriate times).
> 
> They are teaching basics to her which really impresses me and it is not play time like Taekwondo was and she loves it and wants to go back, she even wants to learn how to do some of the takedowns the sensei showed the class to explain what the basics were working towards, heck she even liked sitting in Seiza and doing the breathing. And better yet (from my perspective) unlike the TKD School, they do not schedule belts nor do they give them away. You need to work for it, understand what you are doing and demonstrate it and I am very ok with that (but then I am an old school MA dinosaur)
> 
> 
> So it looks like this longtime CMA guy has a little Aikidoka on his hands... and to tell you the truth I really hope she continues to love it and stick with it.
> 
> Besides.... this long time CMA guy started with Japanese Jujutsu so it is all good.



I am like you, I learn striking MA. The year I studied Aikido was very enjoyable. If I had started in Aikido first, I may never have learn striking arts. The 6 blacks belts who taught us were in their 40's and had train together since childhood. I am sure they could handle most anyone in a fight. Having only one year of training, I would not have used Aikido in a fight. I maybe wrong, but I think it takes a very long time to get good enough to use Aikido against a boxer or other striking arts.
Your daughter has already put in seven years, by the time she goes to college she will definitely be able to defend herself or even help other. You have much to be proud of.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Very cool Xue!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Had her first full on adult class full of black belts and Sensei
Days before class: nervous and not sure she wanted to go
On the way to class: Not sure she can handle it
Walked into the dojo and she was visibly nervous and staying at the edge
Class started she joined in
2/3 of the way through class she needed a short break and was saying maybe she can go every other week
the end of class she was talking about going next week.

She enjoyed the intensity and the community and really wants to go back.
Sensei and everyone there was great 

She is now officially in the adult class


----------



## _Simon_

Xue Sheng said:


> Had her first full on adult class full of black belts and Sensei
> Days before class: nervous and not sure she wanted to go
> On the way to class: Not sure she can handle it
> Walked into the dojo and she was visibly nervous and staying at the edge
> Class started she joined in
> 2/3 of the way through class she needed a short break and was saying maybe she can go every other week
> the end of class she was talking about going next week.
> 
> She enjoyed the intensity and the community and really wants to go back.
> Sensei and everyone there was great
> 
> She is now officially in the adult class


... love it. Absolutely awesome


----------



## Plin

This is such a delightful and inspiring thread.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I am so happy with the adult class my little (not so little) Aikidoka is now in. The blackbelts are extremely helpful and go at speeds the newer, younger students need to go at to learn, but once they think they got it, the speed increases. It is a very positive atmosphere and a very supportive, yet serious about Aikido, group.

My Aikidoka is a bit trepidations about going but I talk her into it, and today was no different, But after class she did thank me for getting her to go, she had a great time.


----------



## Bruce7

I love this post want to hear more.


----------



## Mr.NayNay

Glad that she enjoys aikido, their philosophy is what made it intriguing.


----------



## Xue Sheng

She is still loving the adult classes and she has commented several times on how much she enjoys the community

There is a "Feel" to a martial arts school that is very important to me, that I rarely feel in most dojos, guans, schools. But I feel it in her Aikido Dojo and I am very impressed with how these very serious Akidoka take the time to help her and show here the proper way of doing things. How they ease into a new throw with her, but go to speed as soon as she appears comfortable.

At the end of last class she was stopped by one of the black belts, who worked with her, one on one for 15 minutes, on a rather complicated move they had been going over as a class. And then she walked over to me and asked if it was ok to go back and talk with people who were still on the mat, simply talking. I said ok and sat there and read my book for a few minutes until she was done.

My little aikido (who is not so little anymore) is happy with the dojo, the teachers, the Sensei and the community. and I am incredibly happy, and rather impressed with this dojo.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Xue Sheng said:


> I am very proud of my not so little Aikidoka.
> 
> After 7 years my little Aikidoka got her 6th kyu (brown belt) and will now be going, exclusively to the adult class. of course this means that she will not be wearing her hard earned brown belt and going back to wearing a white belt. The adult class wears only 2 colored belts; white and black.
> 
> The Sensei (owner/head instructor of the dojo) was there for the test and said that if that was a 5th kyu test she would have passed that. The Sensei, her Sempai and the other adults there helping with the test were all very impressed with her performance.
> 
> Per her Sempai; the kids 6th kyu test is harder than the adult 5th kyu test. I believe he is following Aikikai standards, but I am not 100% sure there



Not big on quoting myself, but this post is relevant to what I am about to post

I am, admittedly, a little slow on the uptake here, but I noticed something today on the certificate that the sensei of the school gave my little Aikidoka after her last test.

She tested for 6th kyu brown belt in the kids class, as mentioned above, the sensei of the school was there and said she could have passed the 5th kyu adult test.

I just noticed today that the sensei did actually give her the 5th kyu, it is on the certificate, that I, apparently, did not look at closely when she handed it to me. But then, I don't feel so bad, she was not exactly sure either. She is just enjoying going to Aikido.

So my little (not so little) Aikidoka is a 5th kyu and looking forward to her 4th kyu test when it comes around.


----------



## Xue Sheng

My little Aikidoka (who is not so little anymore) is rather happy. Here new school has a gym requirement and they are going to recognize her Aikido class as her gym class. She was upset that with school starting she would be back to 1 day a week for aikido. Now that they will let her substitute it for gym, she can go to 2 classes a week. She is mighty happy about this.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Had to stop back in to post this

My little Aikidoka took her first test in the adult class. She is now an 4th kyu, and I'm a proud dad


----------



## Bruce7

Xue Sheng said:


> Had to stop back in to post this
> 
> My little Aikidoka took her first test in the adult class. She is now an 4th kyu, and I'm a proud dad



Please tell us more about her test.


----------



## _Simon_

Xue Sheng said:


> Had to stop back in to post this
> 
> My little Aikidoka took her first test in the adult class. She is now an 4th kyu, and I'm a proud dad


Oh brother... that is sooo awesome, congrats little or not-so-little Aikidoka!!! 4th Kyu is huge. Tell her I said congrats (from a completely random person on the internet haha)

Thanks for keeping us in the loop (hoping you continue to)


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Had to stop back in to post this
> 
> My little Aikidoka took her first test in the adult class. She is now an 4th kyu, and I'm a proud dad


Hey, that's cool! Sounds like she's still doing well and enjoying the challenge.

Hope life's good out your way, brother.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bruce7 said:


> Please tell us more about her test.



4th Kyu (Yonkyu) 80 practice days after 5th Kyu Shomenuchi Nikyo (omote & ura) Yokomenuchi Shihonage (omote & ura) Tsuki Iriminage (irimi, tenkan & tenshin variations) Ushiro Tekubitori Sankyo (omote & ura) Ushiro Ryokatatori Kotegaeshi (omote & ura) Suwari waza: Shomenuchi Ikkyo (omote & ura) Katatori Nikyo (omote & ura) Katatori Sankyo (omote & ura)



gpseymour said:


> Hey, that's cool! Sounds like she's still doing well and enjoying the challenge.
> 
> Hope life's good out your way, brother.



Going well, however might be looking at knee repair surgery on the other knee, find out on February 11th

Hope all is well with you


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Going well, however might be looking at knee repair surgery on the other knee, find out on February 11th
> 
> Hope all is well with you


All is well, on the whole. Well, except for the well, which is not well, at all. Damned thing went dry while I was out of town. A bit of an adventure. 

I take it the knee has not improved. I hope they are able to get you some relief. Surgery is no damned fun, but sometimes it does the trick.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> All is well, on the whole. Well, except for the well, which is not well, at all. Damned thing went dry while I was out of town. A bit of an adventure.
> 
> I take it the knee has not improved. I hope they are able to get you some relief. Surgery is no damned fun, but sometimes it does the trick.



Left knee had the surgery and has improved immensely.....the right apparently got jealous though and now its a problem too


----------



## Xue Sheng

One last thing to mention. My little Aikidoka (who is not os little) was worried, as we were driving to her 4th kyu test, about how she would ever learn to fold the Hakama properly when she got her Dan rank...I told her I thought the other Dan rank folks and\or Sensei, would show her how when the time came. She was also nervous about the test in general, I just thought the Hakama thought was interesting


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Left knee had the surgery and has improved immensely.....the right apparently got jealous though and now its a problem too


That, or without the left knee problem to toughen you up, you’ve gotten soft enough to notice the right one.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> One last thing to mention. My little Aikidoka (who is not os little) was worried, as we were driving to her 4th kyu test, about how she would ever learn to fold the Hakama properly when she got her Dan rank...I told her I thought the other Dan rank folks and\or Sensei, would show her how when the time came. She was also nervous about the test in general, I just thought the Hakama thought was interesting


Anxiety about folding a hakama (autocorrect wants to make that “Havana”) is well grounded. Those things are hard to fold. Easier than folding Havana, but only a little.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Sadly my little, not so little, Aikidoka has stopped aikido. Makes me sad, but I understand. The Sensei of the school passed away just before the pandemic, then the pandemic hit and the school closed and went to online classes. She tried to keep up with the classes online, but without someone to work with it got hard to understand, especially when the person teaching that day forgot that everyone on line was not a dan rank and got into complicated things she could not catch on to and it got rather frustrating for her. 

They are now doing weapons classes outside, but her allergies make that rather difficult. So for now, she is not training Aikido, she has taken up tennis with Mrs Xue at an indoor tennis club, but no Aikido. She has said she might go back if they start regular indoor classed again, but for now, no more Aikido.


----------



## _Simon_

Xue Sheng said:


> Sadly my little, not so little, Aikidoka has stopped aikido. Makes me sad, but I understand. The Sensei of the school passed away just before the pandemic, then the pandemic hit and the school closed and went to online classes. She tried to keep up with the classes online, but without someone to work with it got hard to understand, especially when the person teaching that day forgot that everyone on line was not a dan rank and got into complicated things she could not catch on to and it got rather frustrating for her.
> 
> They are now doing weapons classes outside, but her allergies make that rather difficult. So for now, she is not training Aikido, she has taken up tennis with Mrs Xue at an indoor tennis club, but no Aikido. She has said she might go back if they start regular indoor classed again, but for now, no more Aikido.


Oh that is indeed very sad to hear .. have rather really enjoyed seeing her journey on here, hoping she will get back into it as it sounds like she was loving it so much.


----------



## Xue Sheng

_Simon_ said:


> Oh that is indeed very sad to hear .. have rather really enjoyed seeing her journey on here, hoping she will get back into it as it sounds like she was loving it so much.



I hope so to, I am trying to talk with one of the people who are now in charge of the dojo since the sensei passed away, and I am considering talking to her last sempai, who started running his own dojo prior to the pandemic. But I am not sure what anyone can do since everyone in aikido is practicing social distancing


----------



## _Simon_

Xue Sheng said:


> I hope so to, I am trying to talk with one of the people who are no in charge of the dojo since the sensei passed away, and I am considering talking to her last sempai, who started running his own dojo prior to the pandemic. But I am not sure what anyone can do since everyone in aikido is practicing social distancing



Yeah, a tough situation all round... good idea talking to them, it's hard to even plan for the future just how quickly things can change again. But keeping in communication with them seems the best thing to do


----------



## Bruce7

Xue Sheng said:


> Sadly my little, not so little, Aikidoka has stopped aikido. Makes me sad, but I understand. The Sensei of the school passed away just before the pandemic, then the pandemic hit and the school closed and went to online classes. She tried to keep up with the classes online, but without someone to work with it got hard to understand, especially when the person teaching that day forgot that everyone on line was not a dan rank and got into complicated things she could not catch on to and it got rather frustrating for her.
> 
> They are now doing weapons classes outside, but her allergies make that rather difficult. So for now, she is not training Aikido, she has taken up tennis with Mrs Xue at an indoor tennis club, but no Aikido. She has said she might go back if they start regular indoor classed again, but for now, no more Aikido.



Everyone is sorry to hear her story has taken a pause. Everyone loved your post.
I hope when the pandemic is over, she will find a new good Sensei.
Her story is so beautiful I don't want it to end.

In these sad times tennis is probaly the best sport to play.
I found skills learn playing tennis help me both physically and mentally.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bruce7 said:


> Everyone is sorry to hear her story has taken a pause. Everyone loved your post.
> I hope when the pandemic is over, she will find a new good Sensei.
> Her story is so beautiful I don't want it to end.
> 
> In these sad times tennis is probaly the best sport to play.
> I found skills learn playing tennis help me both physically and mentally.



Thank You, I'm pretty sad about it too. I remember year ago. sensei of another dojo found out she did aikido and asked what she liked best, her answer was "what is not to like". Her sensei once asked her what she like best, after he passed a test, she said "everything" 

The sensei's senior student took over the dojo, so it still exists. But it feels like the organization got much bigger, one sensei and a lot of managers. Prior to sensei's death it was all sensei. But My Aikidoka just does not seem to be interested at the moment. And I have to let her do what she wants, and at the moment it is tennis. And Jim Kelly (of Enter the Dragon fame) was a serious tennis player, so I guess there is still hope

We will see what happens after the pandemic is over and things can start getting back to normal. She has not said she does not want to go back, she has said she wants to think about it, but she has no desire to go back if it is not a regular class.


----------



## Hanshi

Quite understandable in your daughter's case.  It's sad she had to quit but the current crises won't last forever.  I always had to have personal instruction; videos helped but I have trouble learning from them.  I was _karate_ for a long time after I started but then branched into other arts with aikido being being one of my two favorites.  I can't punch anything now because of bad hands (rheumatoid arthritis) but can still do most aikido techniques.  Good luck.


----------



## Flying Crane

With Covid preventing close contact training, which of course Aikido pretty much mandates, I see only one solution:  kung fu.  

Plenty in kung fu that can be done without close contact training.  

Time to start writing a new chapter.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Flying Crane said:


> With Covid preventing close contact training, which of course Aikido pretty much mandates, I see only one solution:  kung fu.
> 
> Plenty in kung fu that can be done without close contact training.
> 
> Time to start writing a new chapter.



Tried that, I know a real good kung fu/Wushu guy (Wushu, Sanda and trains BJJ and JKD too). She is not into just forms. Tried taijiquan, even with applications, no luck there either. But time will tell. I'm thinking of contacting her old sempai, who taught her when she was in the kids class. He left and started hs own dojo. When possible, and if the knees allow (per usual) I think I'll go work with him to get my rolls and break-falls back, and some basic aikido (it is similar [not the same] to some taiji applications). Maybe then she will want to go back. The original plan was that she start and then I start later. But arthritis and knee issues got in the way.

Her original school is still there, and still good, but it has a feeling of getting bigger sense sensei died. Use to be one sensei, now it feels like 1 sensei and multiple managers.

If she goes back to Aikido, and I hope she does, she may go bak to the original dojo, they are all good people and I like the community, even though it is larger. Again, time will tell


----------



## Xue Sheng

My little Aikidoka, who is not so little anymore, came into the family room tonight and told me she missed Aikido. I'm not pushing it, I will let her come to her own decision, but she seems like she might be interested in going back after this whole Covid thing calms down.


----------



## CB Jones

I just hope somewhere she learns to appreciate bacon....


----------



## Gerry Seymour

CB Jones said:


> I just hope somewhere she learns to appreciate bacon....


And now we get back to the REAL issue.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> My little Aikidoka, who is not so little anymore, came into the family room tonight and told me she missed Aikido. I'm not pushing it, I will let her come to her own decision, but she seems like she might be interested in going back after this whole Covid thing calms down.


Sometimes we all need to miss something to really appreciate it.


----------



## Flying Crane

Xue Sheng said:


> Tried that, I know a real good kung fu/Wushu guy (Wushu, Sanda and trains BJJ and JKD too). She is not into just forms. Tried taijiquan, even with applications, no luck there either. But time will tell. I'm thinking of contacting her old sempai, who taught her when she was in the kids class. He left and started hs own dojo. When possible, and if the knees allow (per usual) I think I'll go work with him to get my rolls and break-falls back, and some basic aikido (it is similar [not the same] to some taiji applications). Maybe then she will want to go back. The original plan was that she start and then I start later. But arthritis and knee issues got in the way.
> 
> Her original school is still there, and still good, but it has a feeling of getting bigger sense sensei died. Use to be one sensei, now it feels like 1 sensei and multiple managers.
> 
> If she goes back to Aikido, and I hope she does, she may go bak to the original dojo, they are all good people and I like the community, even though it is larger. Again, time will tell


I failed to respond to this one.  

Of course if she doesn’t like forms, she doesn’t need to do forms.  Still plenty in kung fu without them.  Lots of interactive training. 

When is she ready to head off to college?  Send her to UC Davis or Sacramento State University.  Then she can drop by my place and I’ll teach her.  No forms, if that is how she wants it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

CB Jones said:


> I just hope somewhere she learns to appreciate bacon....



Well...with a father like me and a mother like Mrs Xue....bacon hasn't got a chance....by the way, Mrs Xue is less tolerant of bacon than I am.

I will admit when she was little she did eat it...but now that she is older she no longer wants the filthy stuff


----------



## Xue Sheng

Well, my not so little Aikidoka walked into the family room last week and said.... "I wonder how the old Dojo is doing, I may want to go back there this summer"

now I wait and see...time will tell

Note: I have been told the old dojo is not what it use to be since sensei's death. But if she wants to check it out, we will, if she doed not like what it has become, there is another option Her old Sempai opened his own school so we could check that out to. Assuming, come summer, she still wants to go back.


----------



## _Simon_

Xue Sheng said:


> Well, my not so little Aikidoka walked into the family room last week and said.... "I wonder how the old Dojo is doing, I may want to go back there this summer"
> 
> now I wait and see...time will tell
> 
> Note: I have been told the old dojo is not what it use to be since sensei's death. But if she wants to check it out, we will, if she doed not like what it has become, there is another option Her old Sempai opened his own school so we could check that out to. Assuming, come summer, she still wants to go back.


I was literally thinking about this thread just this morning, wondering how it was all going, how bizarre!

That's really great hear her interest is still there, thanks for the update


----------



## Xue Sheng

_Simon_ said:


> I was literally thinking about this thread just this morning, wondering how it was all going, how bizarre!
> 
> That's really great hear her interest is still there, thanks for the update



She has been in my basement guan, her basement dojo, for 2 days doing rolls. She has not done any since she stopped aikido during the early months of the pandemic.

Now just wait and see if she still wants to go back come summer.


----------



## dvcochran

Xue Sheng said:


> She has been in my basement guan, her basement dojo, for 2 days doing rolls. She has not done any since she stopped aikido during the early months of the pandemic.
> 
> Now just wait and see if she still wants to go back come summer.


How old is your daughter?


----------

